

Prime Directive to the limit: Advanced civilizations become bacteria - akkartik
http://www.google.com/buzz/akkartik/DfBJqPbfN7P/Great-article-but-seems-a-strange-measure-of

======
drallison
We are already a multi-creature symbiosis with bacteria. At least 500 species
of bacteria, weighing about 3.3 pounds, live inside the human gut. The
majority are from one of two phyla, the Firmicutes and the Bacteroides. They
break down carbohydrates and make essential nutrients like vitamins K and B12.
They also crowd out harmful bacteria. As Cynthia Sears at Johns Hopkins Center
for Global Health says, “Just by mere force of numbers, the bad bugs are beat
out by the good bugs.” <http://discovermagazine.com/2007/jun/your-body-is-a-
planet>

------
omellet
This belongs on highdeas.com

~~~
akkartik
Lol, thanks for the pointer.

